# I have Degu pups!!!



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Well it turns out that the Degu's that I rescued were indeed pregnant 
3 day's ago I decided to clean the goo cages out so I started catching them all and then came across this:-









So I now have 1 litter of 7 pups and another litter of 5 (Don't worry as soon as I got them I split them into same sex groups so this won't be happening again) I am so angry with the previous owners :frown:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG! At least you were half expecting them... How many are there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah I had kinda expected it, but I was hoping and praying that it wasn't going to happen lol 
7 in one nest and 5 in another :scared:
If anyone has any advice on how to care for goo pups I will gladly accept it (although they make great mums and even the aunties are looking after the pups, it is quite cute to watch....


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I just realised in your first post you said how many there were... I'm a twit! :lol:

I just read somewhere that both parents care for the pups and the parent shouldnt be split... No idea how good this info is but I assume you only have mum?

I also found this site that might be helpful - Degu Breeding FAQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> I just realised in your first post you said how many there were... I'm a twit! :lol:
> 
> I just read somewhere that both parents care for the pups and the parent shouldnt be split... No idea how good this info is but I assume you only have mum?
> 
> I also found this site that might be helpful - Degu Breeding FAQ


Thanks for the link :thumbup:
They were split as soon as I got them because if they weren't already pregnant I didn't want to risk it for any longer 
Degu's can also get pregnant straight after they give birth so in a way I am glad I had already split them. There is 2 adult females in with each litter (I also had to split the females into 2 groups due to fighting before they had the pups) and in both groups the 2 females are lactating and suckling the pups and are looking after them as a family group which is lovely to see


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I demand more pics!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> I demand more pics!!!


Well if you insist :lol:
The mums trust me enough to handle the pups so I had them out today to check them and weigh them and got a few pics :thumbup:

These are Chip and Puff's (not sure who they belong to as both females are suckling and I didn't see the birth 

























And this is the litter of 7 I amd pretty certain that they belong to Notch, but because both females are suckling I can't be 100% sure :confused1:









I will also say that my girls trust me 100% if they didn't I wouldn't be handling the pups this soon :thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww! They are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohhh!!! They are gorgeous!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guy's, if you wanna see cute I have a short vid of them, this is the litter of 7 :thumbup:
YouTube - Degu family


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwwwwww they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! They are the cutest things ive ever seen! They are soooooo cute!  More picturesss!!! Its rare for degu baby pictures on here! :lol: x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG! They are the cutest things ive ever seen! They are soooooo cute!  More picturesss!!! Its rare for degu baby pictures on here! :lol: x


:thumbup: Well I had them out so that I could sex them so got a snap of each one :001_wub:

































































































There is 5 males and 6 girls 
Great news as well, I might have already found a home for them all pending a home check :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thats great news!  

The 2nd one and the 2nd to last one have beautiful markings! Ive not seem them with a slightly lighter brown head before! ::001_wub: they are sooooo beautiful!!!   x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, gorgeous! I love the way baby Degu's come out like Guinea Pigs, already 'suited and booted'!!LOL
Be careful if they are living in the cage though. I had several escapee's from my cage when I had baby goo's and had to but a little barricade round the cage to keep them in it!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww!! What little cuties!! I can't believe that the babies are so adorable!! It sounds like the mums and aunties are doing a great job - and fingers crossed that the home check goes okay!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Aww, gorgeous! I love the way baby Degu's come out like Guinea Pigs, already 'suited and booted'!!LOL
> Be careful if they are living in the cage though. I had several escapee's from my cage when I had baby goo's and had to but a little barricade round the cage to keep them in it!!


:lol: I have already experienced escaping babies, luckily I was there when it happened and popped the pups back in the cage and I now have a barrier of cardboard around the outside of the cage :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

How are the babies doing?  x


----------

